# Solved: Samsung Kies



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

I tried transfering a file with the .docx extension on it from my laptop to my Samsung Galaxy S3 but it says that the phone cannot recognise the file format and won`t transfer it, then i changed the file from .docx to .doc but still the same problem.
I transfered the file via usb, got the same warning but was allowed to transfer the file. I have Polaris 4.0 installed on the phone so i can read the document.
Is there a way of bypassing the warning on Kies and still be able to transfer the file, or is Kies a waste of time?


----------



## GaltJ (Mar 9, 2013)

Don't use Kies. Copy the file with USB.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

confirmed.

I wouldn't say that KIES is the worst software ever concocted since the dawn of computing, but only out of politeness.


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks lads, usb it is so.


----------

